# What grinds my gears...



## Schrody (Jan 29, 2015)

Today, at work, some colleagues were talking about space and one mentioned "String theory" in a context that doesn't make any sense. I wanted to tell him he's an idiot, because he obviously doesn't know what String theory even is, yet along mentioning it casually. Of course I didn't, but second time he mentioned it I wanted to smash a chair on him. It's not a problem he doesn't know what String theory represents, it's his way of telling. Other colleague corrected him saying String theory isn't what he means it is, and they changed the subject. What I'm trying to say is, I really hate when people use expressions in a manner like they're experts and they really don't know shit. What grinds your gears?


----------



## escorial (Jan 29, 2015)

i was sitting on that chair


----------



## belthagor (Jan 29, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Today, at work, some colleagues were talking about space and one mentioned "String theory" in a context that doesn't make any sense. I wanted to tell him he's an idiot, because he obviously doesn't know what String theory even is, yet along mentioning it casually. Of course I didn't, but second time he mentioned it I wanted to smash a chair on him. It's not a problem he doesn't know what String theory represents, it's his way of telling. Other colleague corrected him saying String theory isn't what he means it is, and they changed the subject. What I'm trying to say is, I really hate when people use expressions in a manner like they're experts and they really don't know shit. What grinds your gears?



what kind of work do you do?

As for what grinds my gears, I shall sadly be forced to make a whole thread about it. I can't discuss here. =(
Not sure in which section to put it in....maybe prose


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 29, 2015)

Famine. But people getting String Theory wrong is right up there...


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 29, 2015)

Back in my working days, it was (to use a semi-polite term) "brown nosers."  Actually, that's an apt description, because they've got their noses so far up the boss's...never mind.  ;-)


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 29, 2015)

Schrody said:


> ... What I'm trying to say is, I really hate when people use expressions in a manner like they're experts and they really don't know shit. What grinds your gears?



When I was engaged to my ex-wife, we went on a trip with my father-in-law and his wife. As we're walking out of the hotel, on our way to do something, somewhere, I saw a set of twins. 

"Look at the pair of twins," I said. 

"Your mother was a teacher. They are _twins_ or a _set of twins_, not a _pair_! What sort of things did she teach you?" exclaimed my father-in-law, with a mischievous grin.

"She taught me not to correct people in public," I replied.

He loved me after that. 

(Though, I find _myself_ hard-pressed not to correct people in public.  )

There's one thing that makes me furious and "grinds my gears" - I can not stand people who use the ignorance of others for their own selfish gain. I just can't. When I see this happening, I get incensed. I can't abide it. I find myself forced to speak out. I can accept the blind leading the blind, but I can't accept those who know better deliberately "informing" someone falsely, just to get that person to do what they want them to do or to agree with their point of view. Mistakes happen and I can allow for that. But, when it's obviously done purposefully and knowingly, I consider it unforgivable... Well, it's something that would require those who commit such a violation of basic human trust to do wonderful and numerous deeds in order to be forgiven, at any rate.

This is probably why I dislike polarized politics...


----------



## Schrody (Jan 29, 2015)

belthagor said:


> what kind of work do you do?
> 
> As for what grinds my gears, I shall sadly be forced to make a whole thread about it. I can't discuss here. =(
> Not sure in which section to put it in....maybe prose



Administrative business, lawsuits and such (I make sure everything's right with them; are they written well and such. It's just a small part of my job). 



Bruno Spatola said:


> Famine. But people getting String Theory wrong is right up there...



LOL. Like I said, it's not about String theory - he could've said anything else, it's the elegance of his words, like he knew what he was talking about. 



midnightpoet said:


> Back in my working days, it was (to use a semi-polite term) "brown nosers."  Actually, that's an apt description, because they've got their noses so far up the boss's...never mind.  ;-)



He's not my boss, he's a peasant like me. And I have a very good hearing. 

- - - Updated - - -



Morkonan said:


> When I was engaged to my ex-wife, we went on a trip with my father-in-law and his wife. As we're walking out of the hotel, on our way to do something, somewhere, I saw a set of twins.
> 
> "Look at the pair of twins," I said.
> 
> ...



Yes, I hate manipulation too. Anyway, this isn't everything that grinds my gears (obviously), but it happened today and I wanted to share, you already know I'm crazy XD


----------



## dale (Jan 29, 2015)

liars. some people might consider that ironic coming from a fiction writer. but i mean lies for the purpose of outright deception.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 29, 2015)

I know what grinds my gears. People who are so opinionated they have to demonize those that have the audacity to disagree with them. We get along so well when people seem to hate each other.

EDIT: Just saw Mork's post. Basically I agree with him


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 29, 2015)

Totally agree, Mustard. I know I seem like an opinionated person, but I'm actually not at all. I love it when people have a different viewpoint; it makes the world interesting.


----------



## dale (Jan 29, 2015)

i enjoy being demonized. it makes me feel all demonic and shit.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello Folks

People who say 'think outside the box' when they have absolutely no ideas what it means.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Schrody (Jan 29, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> People who say 'think outside the box' when they have absolutely no ideas what it means.
> 
> ...



I guess it's popular to say that nowadays. Still, I don't like that too.


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 29, 2015)

People who are oversensitive. Especially those who are suppose to be your BFF's. If you've fallen into that category and a smiley in a text message offends you, you're not my friend anymore. 

*snaps my pair of big girl panties against my hips*


----------



## dale (Jan 29, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> People who say 'think outside the box' when they have absolutely no ideas what it means.
> 
> ...



people who try to define exactly what "the box" is or should be in relation to "thinking outside the box" really grind my gears.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 29, 2015)

I always think outside the box


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2015)

I find  the current excessive use of the word 'iconic' somewhat irritating. If everything is then nothing is, got it?:livid:


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a friend who is an undertaker, he got an award for thinking outside the box.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 29, 2015)

@Schrody

Any chance there's a cat in the box - or not?

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 29, 2015)

People who don't understand the first thing about String Theory and act like they're experts certainly grind my gears. 

In general, displays of faux expertise really bother me. It's perfectly fine to not know diddly-squat about esoteric topics, but don't let on like you know all about it. I can only be annoyed in areas I know something about, of course. I try my mightiest to avoid hypocrisy and speak with humility even when I know I am right. I know that I don't always succeed, however. :nevreness:


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 29, 2015)

Do I know anything about string theory? I'm a frayed knot.


----------



## squidtender (Jan 29, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Do I know anything about string theory? I'm a frayed knot.



ukel:


----------



## tepelus (Jan 29, 2015)

When a friend brings up something that happened 20 years ago (a missing black dress) and keeps :deadhorse: over it.

Also, this is the String Theory I know


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 30, 2015)

Might get in trouble for this one but... 

Religion in government. I don't want your God in my life.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 30, 2015)

If I were to list all the things that have ground my gears in just the last week -  :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Carly Berg (Jan 30, 2015)

My gears are about ground off. I may become a crazy cat lady!


----------



## Boofy (Jan 30, 2015)

Gah, people who say, 'Pull your socks up' to sufferers of depression. It's that kind of irony that makes me seethe. Usually I am placid and grinnety and ridiculous but I just can't watch things like that happen without clambering up onto my dusty soapbox. .___.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 30, 2015)

Those are the people who think depression means 'feeling a bit down,' or is some sort of self-imposed malady.

Humans are complicated, and some don't like that. They just want you to be like them, which is half sweet, and half ignorant. It's like telling someone who's blind to, "try seeing harder." _They can't_.

-

As a reader of fiction, and observer of cinema, what grinds my gears is overly dramatic one-liners: "If you touch one goddamn hair on her head I'll kill you, you son of a bitch!"

Urgh, just get him.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 30, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Gah, people who say, 'Pull your socks up' to sufferers of depression. It's that kind of irony that makes me seethe.



I'm guessing that's an idiom in Britain. The meaning is both clear and not helpful to someone with depression, but my hillbilly mind took it literally at first read. It gave me a chuckle.


----------



## stevesh (Jan 30, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Today, at work, some colleagues were talking about space and one mentioned "String theory" in a context that doesn't make any sense. I wanted to tell him he's an idiot, because he obviously doesn't know what String theory even is, yet along mentioning it casually. Of course I didn't, but second time he mentioned it I wanted to smash a chair on him. It's not a problem he doesn't know what String theory represents, it's his way of telling. Other colleague corrected him saying String theory isn't what he means it is, and they changed the subject. What I'm trying to say is, I really hate when people use expressions in a manner like they're experts and they really don't know shit. What grinds your gears?



And the people, usually New Age types, who invoke the words 'quantum theory' to refer to their gibberish, when it's obvious they have no idea what the term really means.

Want to really grind my gears? Keep me waiting or stand me up.


----------



## Sam (Jan 30, 2015)

What grinds my gears?



People who upload statuses to Farcebook which include, but are not limited to, asking if anyone knows what time a place opens, if there are good films on, what the score of a football game was, what time school/college/university starts at. Here's an idea! You're on the Internet. Go look for it yourself. Failing that, get your ass off the chair and pick up a newspaper or a phone. 
People who upload pictures to Farcebook of them in some exotic locale. Please. We know that's a picture you took five years ago and are trying to fool us into thinking you aren't sitting on your couch and watching Jeremy Kyle. 
People who are indisputably fake and say things like "oh my God!" to everything, after which they cover their mouths and widen their eyes. Please do us all a favour and go back to drama school. You need the practice. 
People who cannot let out the clutch and engage the accelerator when a light turns green. Hi, morons-'r'-us: you don't need to pull the handbrake if you aren't on a hill. Even if you are on a hill, you still don't need to pull the handbrake. Put the car out of gear if you must, but use the foot-brake. And stop looking at yourself in the mirror. You face hasn't changed since you stepped into the car! 
People who drive thirty miles per hour in a sixty mph zone. Hi, numbnuts, you're the kind of people who cause accidents! Why? Because other drivers who have places to be are inclined to pass you on roads you couldn't pass a bicycle on. 

That's only five of about fifty million.


----------



## Folcro (Jan 30, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Religion in government. I don't want your God in my life.



Agreed, but I'm also on the opposite end: seeing flags in a church annoys me...

But not as much as James Patterson and people who think Shakespeare was the messiah. He wasn't that great, people.


----------



## Sam (Jan 30, 2015)

Folcro said:


> Agreed, but I'm also on the opposite end: seeing flags in a church annoys me...
> 
> But not as much as James Patterson and people who think Shakespeare was the messiah. He wasn't that great, people.



If anything, he was good, but not much better than average.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 30, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Gah, people who say, 'Pull your socks up' to sufferers of depression. It's that kind of irony that makes me seethe. Usually I am placid and grinnety and ridiculous but I just can't watch things like that happen without clambering up onto my dusty soapbox. .___.



As someone who has managed to pull themselves out of a pretty deep, emotional hole, I know from experience that it's not as easy as "pulling your socks up."  People who haven't been through that kind of stuff just don't understand how deep a hole depression can dig. In high school my friends consisted of fellow queers (gay, bi, trans, etc) and it was a really bleak time. I've seen and experienced depression on so many levels. So I completely agree with you. I hate when people underestimate depression.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 30, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> @Schrody
> 
> Any chance there's a cat in the box - or not?
> 
> ...



We won't know until we open it 



InstituteMan said:


> People who don't understand the first thing about String Theory and act like they're experts certainly grind my gears.
> 
> In general, displays of faux expertise really bother me. It's perfectly fine to not know diddly-squat about esoteric topics, but don't let on like you know all about it. I can only be annoyed in areas I know something about, of course. I try my mightiest to avoid hypocrisy and speak with humility even when I know I am right. I know that I don't always succeed, however. :nevreness:



I agree. I'm no expert and I surely don't know everything, but damn it, don't use words and expressions when you don't know their meanings, just to appear smarter.



bazz cargo said:


> Do I know anything about string theory? I'm a frayed knot.



LOL, you don't have to know, I still like you 



Pidgeon84 said:


> Might get in trouble for this one but...
> 
> Religion in government. I don't want your God in my life.



Agree. Especially when he/she is a "god man" just because he/she is a devoted believer. 



Bruno Spatola said:


> Those are the people who think depression means 'feeling a bit down,' or is some sort of self-imposed malady.
> 
> Humans are complicated, and some don't like that. They just want you to be like them, which is half sweet, and half ignorant. It's like telling someone who's blind to, "try seeing harder." _They can't_.
> 
> ...



I tried my whole life not to be what they wanted/expected. And depression is still a no-no to talk about. It happens to someone else.



stevesh said:


> And the people, usually New Age types, who invoke the words 'quantum theory' to refer to their gibberish, when it's obvious they have no idea what the term really means.
> 
> Want to really grind my gears? Keep me waiting or stand me up.



Quantum is a new fad word. Not all scientist get it, but sure, you know it all XD


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 30, 2015)

Schrody said:


> LOL, you don't have to know, I still like you



I still like you too, Bazz (most of the time) :highly_amused:


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 30, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Today, at work, some colleagues were talking about space and one mentioned "String theory" in a context that doesn't make any sense. I wanted to tell him he's an idiot, because he obviously doesn't know what String theory even is, yet along mentioning it casually.








What grinds my gears is how few healthy food options there are in my little corner of America as opposed to the myriad of fast-food chicken friers and cow cookers. There are, within a mile of my office, twelve places to get a terribly unhealthy meal for very little money. If you want an apple, however, you have to elbow into the mega-grocer and wait in line for fifteen minutes. I wonder why we're all lard-asses 'round here!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 30, 2015)

Colorado is pretty good about healthy options. Well, relatively anyways. Still a myriad of junk food around.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 30, 2015)

Pluralized said:


>



If he mentions it one more time I'm gonna print this meme and cover his desk with it XD


----------



## dale (Jan 30, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> What grinds my gears is how few healthy food options there are in my little corner of America as opposed to the myriad of fast-food chicken friers and cow cookers. There are, within a mile of my office, twelve places to get a terribly unhealthy meal for very little money. If you want an apple, however, you have to elbow into the mega-grocer and wait in line for fifteen minutes. I wonder why we're all lard-asses 'round here!



i'm the opposite. it really grinds my gears when fast-food restaurants try to make their menus more healthy. i want
my french fries fried in pure lard, damnit. i want no calories cut and an oversized coke with a 1/2 pint dollop of rum in it.
it's not my fault i have a high metabolism and can't gain weight no matter what i eat. people need to stop taking
their miserable healthy eating lifestyles out on me.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2015)

skinny guys still pack the arteries. I don't look forward to a pack or a blow-out.


----------



## dale (Jan 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> skinny guys still pack the arteries. I don't look forward to a pack or a blow-out.



bah. you gotta die someday. i'd rather die with a bacon sandwich and beer in my hands than die with a celery stalk
and cup of carrot juice in my hands. and anyway, the booze will clear my arteries.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2015)

die? yeah... it's the halfway-croaked that I don't like... tubes and operations...or half-paralyzed


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's another one. Kids who don't know how to speak up for themselves, or refuse to. Yet whisper what they want into their friends ears and convince them to go ask for it. 

My 4 year old daughter has a friend who does this. What's worse, she gets into my viewing zone (out of the corner of my eye) and whispers something like, "ask your mom if we can go outside" or " ask your mom if we can have a piece of candy". I get it. I hate rejection to, but dangit....ask. your. darn. self. 

And I know I may get looked down on this as it's a kid....they are still learning...but uuuugh. Really grinds my gears.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 30, 2015)

MamaStrong said:


> Here's another one. Kids who don't know how to speak up for themselves, or refuse to. Yet whisper what they want into their friends ears and convince them to go ask for it.
> 
> My 4 year old daughter has a friend who does this. What's worse, she gets into my viewing zone (out of the corner of my eye) and whispers something like, "ask your mom if we can go outside" or " ask your mom if we can have a piece of candy". I get it. I hate rejection to, but dangit....ask. your. darn. self.
> 
> And I know I may get looked down on this as it's a kid....they are still learning...but uuuugh. Really grinds my gears.



I think you can't do anything about it - we all did it.  It's a part of growing up.


----------



## Carly Berg (Jan 30, 2015)

MamaStrong said:


> Here's another one. Kids who don't know how to speak up for themselves, or refuse to. Yet whisper what they want into their friends ears and convince them to go ask for it.
> 
> My 4 year old daughter has a friend who does this. What's worse, she gets into my viewing zone (out of the corner of my eye) and whispers something like, "ask your mom if we can go outside" or " ask your mom if we can have a piece of candy". I get it. I hate rejection to, but dangit....ask. your. darn. self.
> 
> And I know I may get looked down on this as it's a kid....they are still learning...but uuuugh. Really grinds my gears.



I wonder what her reaction would be if you replied in a stage whisper to your daughter whenever the friend sent her with a message. "Tell (friend's name) yes, y'all can have some candy, go outside, etc."


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 31, 2015)

I currently work in retail, so I could write a book about everything that grinds my gears...but just to save everyone the hardship of reading all of that, I really can't stand when a customer will come up to me and be on their cellphone and expect me to ring them out.

By that point, I'm not looking at you, I'm not speaking to you, I'm not telling you how much you owe, and I don't say goodbye. I have a special line for anyone who decides to say something to me in regards to not speaking to them while they are _*on the phone.*_ For the sake of everyone that I work with and the people who shop where I work, they better hope that never happens :grin:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm fortunate enough to be working nights now at the front desk of a hotel resort. 
But my prior and first job was retail, at Dollar General in the most ghetto little town. 
I understand completely and shan't blame you good sir! 

Thing about DG is that they want you to do ten thousand things at once. Someone who stands at the register and doesn't say anything, and only replies with a dirty look, got the same reaction from me. Speak up! I'm genuinely busy! Hospitality is much nicer now....Especially at night.

..Except this one guy who called twice and is arriving around 4 AM. Really? I don't even know if the systems will be back up to make his reservation. Harumph.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 31, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> I currently work in retail, so I could write a book about everything that grinds my gears...but just to save everyone the hardship of reading all of that, I really can't stand when a customer will come up to me and be on their cellphone and expect me to ring them out.
> 
> By that point, I'm not looking at you, I'm not speaking to you, I'm not telling you how much you owe, and I don't say goodbye. I have a special line for anyone who decides to say something to me in regards to not speaking to them while they are _*on the phone.*_ For the sake of everyone that I work with and the people who shop where I work, they better hope that never happens :grin:



I can relate to that. I worked for a supermarket for fifteen years. I can write a book on things there that "grinded my gears"


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 31, 2015)

People who post questions on the forum, then never acknowledge that they have been answered...


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 31, 2015)

People who don't pay attention in life.  They are distracted by the things that don't matter and miss the things that really do.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 31, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> People who post questions on the forum, then never acknowledge that they have been answered...



Which brings up a specific gear grinder for me - people who post questions on forums when it's obvious they haven't tried to find the answer themselves first. Research does not mean asking others to do the work for you, people...


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 31, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I can relate to that. I worked for a supermarket for fifteen years. I can write a book on things there that "grinded my gears"



I don't know how I would survive in a supermarket for fifteen years. I can't even stand shopping in one for five minutes because no one knows how to maneuver their carts. 

DING

That's another thing that bothers me. I only use baskets because I will knock someone over with my cart if I used one.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 31, 2015)

shadowwalker said:


> Which brings up a specific gear grinder for me - people who post questions on forums when it's obvious they haven't tried to find the answer themselves first. Research does not mean asking others to do the work for you, people...



Or people who ask questions on Facebook instead of Google.


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 31, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I think you can't do anything about it - we all did it.  It's a part of growing up.



I know, I know. Ugh! 



Carly Berg said:


> I wonder what her reaction would be if you replied in a stage whisper to your daughter whenever the friend sent her with a message. "Tell (friend's name) yes, y'all can have some candy, go outside, etc."



Ooooh, Good idea!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 2, 2015)

stevesh said:


> And the people, usually New Age types, who invoke the words 'quantum theory' to refer to their gibberish, when it's obvious they have no idea what the term really means.



Oh man... when people cobble science together in with their wacked out perspectives, especially antiquated science like "nature vs. nuture" or equate pseudoscience like astrology or homeopathy as being real science. In order to correct the person, you have to wade through a string of non-sequitur ideas based on emotions and rarely thought out. Half the time you just want to shake them until their gears start lining up.


----------



## escorial (Feb 2, 2015)

people who walk along the pavement and just seem to block your way past


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 2, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Oh man... when people cobble science together in with their wacked out perspectives, especially antiquated science like "nature vs. nuture" or equate pseudoscience like astrology or homeopathy as being real science. In order to correct the person, you have to wade through a string of non-sequitur ideas based on emotions and rarely thought out. Half the time you just want to shake them until their gears start lining up.



You have so much negative energy built up, Guy. I know you don't believe in it, but your chakras are probably being blocked by an external force, which is probably causing you to feel unfulfilled and unbalanced. Buy some incense from your local health shop -- preferably Sandalwood, in your case -- and tell them Margarita sent you. You may laugh, but it _*is*_ science; it's science of the soul -- the only kind you need.

Good luck, and keep that Yin and Yang in check, you hear?


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 2, 2015)

People that ask for prayers on Facebook over every piddly problem. Quit whining and help yourself.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 2, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> People that ask for prayers on Facebook over every piddly problem. Quit whining and help yourself.




I shouldn't be laughing..sighhhh...This young girl asked for prayer because she had not studied for a test. [She hated her Teacher]...


----------



## LeeC (Feb 2, 2015)

People that use the handicap parking spaces when there's no handicapped person with them. But you never know, it's possible they're mentally handicapped ;-) 


And, while we're at it, places that aren't handicapped accessible and aren't tolerant of grumpy old farts that tell them so.


Yes, I'll go back in my hole.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 2, 2015)

People who park in handicap spaces for convenience are clearly mentally handicapped. They don't even know they're actually doing the right thing


----------



## Schrody (Feb 2, 2015)

Ignorance, not in the terms of not knowing ('cos no one knows everything, but lack of common knowledge is kinda irritating), but in terms of not wanting to know. How hard is to read a book of 130 pages?!


----------



## Folcro (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheaters


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 2, 2015)

Folcro said:


> Cheaters



I like to cheat at video games. It's fun being invincible. But I don't play online, only solo play.


----------



## dale (Feb 2, 2015)

LeeC said:


> People that use the handicap parking spaces when there's no handicapped person with them. But you never know, it's possible they're mentally handicapped ;-)
> 
> 
> And, while we're at it, places that aren't handicapped accessible and aren't tolerant of grumpy old farts that tell them so.
> ...



i'll agree with this one and add to it....people who aren't really handicap, but just fat asses,  who take those motorized
carts in grocery and department stores. my dad has had 1 brain bleed, 1 regular stroke, parkinsons, and 2 heart attacks.
he needs those electric carts. 1/3 of the time i'm at wal-mart or something with him, there isn't one available and then
i look around the store and see 30 year old lazy fatbodies driving them around. lol. damn, it makes me mad. i wanna just
tip them over but i don't.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 2, 2015)

Just leave a Mars bar on the street, wait 'til they take the bait, and GTA that bitch!


----------



## belthagor (Feb 2, 2015)

You know what really grinds my gears? That no one posted this image yet.


----------



## dale (Feb 2, 2015)

belthagor said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? That no one posted this image yet.



lol. you missed it. it's in post 23. you can ungrind now.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 2, 2015)

When you live in a large family, need to catch up on sleep, have nothing important to do that day...

...And someone still wakes you up, like they're doing you a favor. 

View attachment 7506


----------



## Schrody (Feb 2, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> When you live in a large family, need to catch up on sleep, have nothing important to do that day...
> 
> ...And someone still wakes you up, like they're doing you a favor.
> 
> View attachment 7506



I hated that, although I wasn't raised in a big family :-s


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's one that's been coming up. People telling me I shouldn't headbang because of my head injury. Well they better get real worried cause Behemoth, Cannibal Corpse, and Aeon are in town tomorrow! \m/


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 2, 2015)

InstituteMan said:


> In general, displays of faux expertise really bother me. It's perfectly fine to not know diddly-squat about esoteric topics, but don't let on like you know all about it. I can only be annoyed in areas I know something about, of course. I try my mightiest to avoid hypocrisy and speak with humility even when I know I am right. I know that I don't always succeed, however. :nevreness:



It really is the worst though.  
There's a guy in my social circle that comes around sometimes and the more alcohol you put in him the worse it gets. He will start speaking in German and just string a bunch of fancy words together. He trys to generally talk "smart".

It's  ridiculous.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> You have so much negative energy built up, Guy. I know you don't believe in it, but your chakras are probably being blocked by an external force, which is probably causing you to feel unfulfilled and unbalanced. Buy some incense from your local health shop -- preferably Sandalwood, in your case -- and tell them Margarita sent you. You may laugh, but it _*is*_ science; it's science of the soul -- the only kind you need.
> 
> Good luck, and keep that Yin and Yang in check, you hear?



*begins to violently shake Bruno*


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 2, 2015)

Sssssshhh, let it out. Channel your chi energy -- let it flow forth. Open your inner dam.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Sssssshhh, let it out. Channel your chi energy -- let it flow forth. Open your inner dam.



You're grinding his gears, Bru. Behave yourself :3


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 2, 2015)

Boofy said:


> You're grinding his gears, Bru. Behave yourself :3


----------



## LeeC (Feb 2, 2015)

There's always bumps in the road. For example:

Out today for some more medical tests, and the roads are unplowed with another blizzard in progress, second one in a week. Up till now we hadn't had but a few inches of snow all winter. 

The tests go smoothly, at least as much as one would expect, but afterwards they make me stand for 15 minutes, which is how long it took for the legs to give out. The sadists said it was part of the tests.

So the wife gets me back home through the blinding snow and helps me inside to my wheelchair, which was nice. But now I've got a welt on the side of my face from the wife slapping me. Seems as I started for my bedroom, I ran over her foot. 

So now I'm sitting here posting this with my fingers crossed


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Sssssshhh, let it out. Channel your chi energy -- let it flow forth. Open your inner dam.



*continues to shake*

That's... not... how... chi... even... works...


----------



## Ariel (Feb 2, 2015)

As the "resident" pagan I have something to say about the whole wishy-washy chi/energy/chakra/etc stuff.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with believing in whatever you want to believe but most of it revolves around platitudes.  "Spells" work because they're psychological.  They ritualize a desire which imprints it as being important psychologically.  That's how they work.  There, the mysticism and "magic" is taken away.

That said, there's nothing wrong with meditation, prayer, and energy beliefs.  There's nothing wrong with burning incense and doing what you can to give yourself that feeling of control and power.  If it helps you deal with the scary shit in this world then do it.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 2, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> If it helps you deal with the scary shit in this world then do it.



Good, because I have to relieve stress somehow, and one of these days it might work you never know.


----------



## MamaStrong (Feb 2, 2015)

Dental Fees. And Dentists who aren't clued in with the fact that some people DO try whatever they can possibly do to take care of their teeth, and still have dental issues. Know the factors before making a patient feel like total crap.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 2, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> As the "resident" pagan I have something to say about the whole wishy-washy chi/energy/chakra/etc stuff.
> 
> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with believing in whatever you want to believe but most of it revolves around platitudes.  "Spells" work because they're psychological.  They ritualize a desire which imprints it as being important psychologically.  That's how they work.  There, the mysticism and "magic" is taken away.
> 
> That said, there's nothing wrong with meditation, prayer, and energy beliefs.  There's nothing wrong with burning incense and doing what you can to give yourself that feeling of control and power.  If it helps you deal with the scary shit in this world then do it.




"Nature never deceives us; it is we who deceive ourselves."  ~  Jean-Jacques Rousseau


----------



## Schrody (Feb 3, 2015)

Today he talked about Quantum computers! XD


----------



## Boofy (Feb 3, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Today he talked about Quantum computers! XD



I read about them in New Scientist, yeah. Significant funding is being channelled into making them technically and economically feasible for specialist application (Gods, I hope they go to mass market before I die). They'd be exponentially more powerful than any super computer devised to date because they'd expedite basic operations, replacing the binary model with Qubits. All very cool stuff. ^^

I won't pretend to know anything about the maths involved, but I take a keen interest in the basic principles, at least, heh. I like science-y things. :3


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 3, 2015)

Monday. Tuesday isn't much better.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 3, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Today he talked about Quantum computers! XD




Sounds like a real genius :lol:


----------



## dale (Feb 3, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Today he talked about Quantum computers! XD



you should have showed him your banana.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 3, 2015)

Boofy said:


> I read about them in New Scientist, yeah. Significant funding is being channelled into making them technically and economically feasible for specialist application (Gods, I hope they go to mass market before I die). They'd be exponentially more powerful than any super computer devised to date because they'd expedite basic operations, replacing the binary model with Qubits. All very cool stuff. ^^
> 
> I won't pretend to know anything about the maths involved, but I take a keen interest in the basic principles, at least, heh. I like science-y things. :3



No, I'm not saying I know everything, but that just irritates me. I don't think Quantum computers will be available so soon for us "regulars" 



dale said:


> you should have showed him your banana.



Oh, you're funny! 

Do you want me to show you my banana? ^^


----------



## Boofy (Feb 3, 2015)

I really want to yell PC MASTER RACE and for it to be a definitive thing, though. I feel like such a casual without shiny qubits ;___;

I have a single party popper put aside for the occasion, just in case ;3 hehe


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 3, 2015)

Schrody said:


> No, I'm not saying I know everything, but that just irritates me. I don't think Quantum computers will be available so soon for us "regulars"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's disgusting


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 3, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Monday. Tuesday isn't much better.



This particular Tuesday is especially grindy


----------



## Doja (Feb 4, 2015)

What grinds my gears?  Hmmmm

Well the one that gets to me the most is when you greet someone or do something polite and they just do not respond accordingly.  I'm not saying that every good deed needs to have a response but when you say good morning to someone and/or hold the door open for them and they don't even acknowledge you......makes me want to grab their phone and smash it on the floor :neutral:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 4, 2015)

Doja said:


> What grinds my gears?  Hmmmm
> 
> Well the one that gets to me the most is when you greet someone or do something polite and they just do not respond accordingly.  I'm not saying that every good deed needs to have a response but when you say good morning to someone and/or hold the door open for them and they don't even acknowledge you......makes me want to grab their phone and smash it on the floor :neutral:



I agree. Even as I plunge the blade in and finish them off, they don't apologize. It makes me sick. 

It happens to me a lot, though, seriously. Sometimes, people have even tutted at me for helping out. They must see it as me interfering in their lives, otherwise they'd show a shred of decency. Some people are brought up without that back-plate of gratefulness.


----------



## Doja (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I agree. Even as I plunge the blade in and finish them off, they don't apologize. It makes me sick.
> 
> It happens to me a lot, though, seriously. Sometimes, people have even tutted at me for helping out. They must see it as me interfering in their lives, otherwise they'd show a shred of decency. Some people are brought up without that back-plate of gratefulness.



A simple thank you or a head nod would suffice, something!  But when the zombie apocalypse comes Ill make sure they get none of my rations lol.  I'm not wasting resources to help ungrateful people.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I agree. Even as I plunge the blade in and finish them off, they don't apologize. It makes me sick.



Oh my!


What grinds my gears is someone helping me and expecting to be thanked  I mean, isn't their act of kindness in bolstering their own feelings enough. What do they want, their cake and to eat it too?

There are exceptions though. When a young lady holds the door for me to get through with my walker, and I take my time savoring the scenery, if she smiles I smile back


----------



## Ariel (Feb 4, 2015)

It actually makes me uncomfortable to be thanked when I do something nice like that.  And heaven forbid if that person should start _crying_.  I'm white--we don't deal well with other people's emotions.


----------



## Doja (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't like thank you and all that but you know, glance at me and smile or nod or acknowledge.  Not necessarily if i'm holding the door open for you or something like that.  And I am not talking about complete strangers, just people I see everyday or work acquaintances...its like, you know I am going to see you for the rest of the day lol and eventually you are going to need something from me.


----------



## Carly Berg (Feb 4, 2015)

Women with excessive cheap jewelry hanging off them that doesn't even go together grind my gears. I feel like singing "Oh Christmas Tree" at them! Well, maybe just one woman who does this grinds my gears, and for other reasons. But still...


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 4, 2015)

Seriously, when people tell me to calm down. You just provoked the opposite bro.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Feb 5, 2015)

Political prostitutes (people in high places who are bought and paid for).


----------



## KuroStrawberryX (Feb 6, 2015)

I could dedicate a whole book tk things that grinds my gears but I'll only list three. Three because they aren't complicated and it tells a little bit about myself. Ok putting dishes with food in my dishwater. People that only respond with one or two words in a message. People that think because they have a little patch of itchy skin they are experts on eczema. The last one make me really think of morals lol.. >.>


----------



## LeeC (Feb 6, 2015)

Overly cold nights.

This 150 year old New England farm house leaks heat like a sieve. Last night it was -20[SUP]o[/SUP] F and despite my getting up every several hours to add wood to the stove, the wife wore a ski mask to bed. 

We can't but keep on gettin' on till we're gone ;-)


----------



## Schrody (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh man, that's -28 Celsius! Where do you live? :shock:


----------



## LeeC (Feb 6, 2015)

New Hampshire

I'm sure it gets worse up where PW is.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah he gets a lot of snow in that part of New York, I think


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 6, 2015)

LeeC said:


> This 150 year old New England farm house leaks heat like a sieve.



If you haven't already, block all cracks under doors with rolled up blankets and cover the windows with curtains or clear plastic. I haven't seen -20 very often around these parts but it does happen once a decade or so.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 6, 2015)

LeeC said:


> New Hampshire
> 
> I'm sure it gets worse up where PW is.



Jesus.



J Anfinson said:


> If you haven't already, block all cracks under doors with rolled up blankets and cover the windows with curtains or clear plastic. I haven't seen -20 very often around these parts but it does happen once a decade or so.



You could try to insulate it with glass wool


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay Schrody is taking Banana donations


----------



## JustRob (Feb 6, 2015)

I wondered what all the noise was about so came to investigate. It must have been all those gears grinding. Why is everything so unnecessarily mechanised nowadays? That gets my goat.

We've just bought a new TV and can talk to it. We tell it what we want it to do and it talks back. Usually it says "I don't understand what you said." In the old days TVs could do that without bragging about their incompetence. So taken along with computers programmed to assume that they know better than their users, what grinds my goat is technology in general that assumes that the person using it is in the wrong. As an IT man I've had to rescue a lot of people from nervous breakdowns because their technology made them feel inferior just by being more stubborn than them.

Yes, "thinking out of the box" is damned dangerous. My thinking out of the box earned me weeks in mental hospital because I couldn't find my way back. "Lateral thinking" can derail you as well. Nowadays I've seen the dark recesses of unreality so often that I can usually find my way back. So, people who suggest doing it to innocents without warning them of the dangers also grind my goat.

Regarding string and quantum theories, scientists who think that they've solved it all also mince my mammal. Apparently they still haven't found most of the universe but are confident that they'll know it when they see it. Isn't that like - faith or - religion even?

People who persecute invisible pink unicorns should be gored by my goat, who may well be one. However, I once wrote a piece that proved that scientists are themselves invisible pink unicorns, so maybe I'll need to be selective about that one.

Religious people who think that scientists have it all wrong get me gunning. It's a big universe, mostly missing so far apparently, so there's room for everyone of every denomination.

But most of all what really grinds me down is brilliant writers who can put their ideas across so succinctly while I sit and type all this drivel. You know who you are and I hate you, hate you, hate you! But maybe given time ...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 6, 2015)

Games:

When turning the camera in first-person shooters gets faster the longer you hold down the analogue stick or mouse in a direction. 

When the jump button is the same as the interact button! (Dragon Age: Inquisition, you mother...)

When you're testing if a cutscene can be paused, and you skip it altogether. Shiiiiiit.

Slow subtitles/scrolling text in foreign games, especially JRPGs, with no option to speed them up! 

Fetch quests. THEY'VE NEVER BEEN GOOD.

Doors that say, "it's locked," when you try to open them -- often doors that can _never_ be opened. Silent Hill, I love you, and the squiggly red lines on the map are clear enough and look kinda cool, but fuuuuuuuck.

The orgasms so many characters seem to have whenever you jump.

QTEs. 

-

Movies:

"I'm gettin' too old for this shit."

Big, brass swells in epic soundtracks, especially trailers. Only average blockbusters seem to have them, though.

In horror movies, when characters go, "HELLO?" in the creepiest places on Earth. 

Mark Wahlberg's face. Loved him in _Boogie Nights_ and everything, but I want to iron a new expression into his face every time I see him.
-

Music:

The word 'baby' in so many pop songs. 

Rappers that go, "ah, yeah," _every time_ before they start spittin'. Shut the hell up.

Gwen Stefani. No explanation needed.

Bass Drops. Well, no, that certain lead-up to the crescendo, that's just a snare beating quicker each sequence. Ba...ba...ba...ba...ba-ba-ba-ba, b-b-b-b-b-b-b--, bddddddddddddd, DROP. I've heard it so many times. 

-


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 6, 2015)

Ah yeah! Here we go.

Baby baby baby...


----------



## Ariel (Feb 6, 2015)

_50 Shades of Grey_ coming out on Valentine's Day.  That's *not* a romantic movie.  Just stop.

All the drama posted on Facebook.  _Seriously, you're threatening to leave him again?  So fascinating.
_
This guy that works at the local gaming store.  I have been physically restrained from him before and just seeing his smarmy, know-it-all face throws me into a hate-rage.  I have never met anyone I dislike more.


----------



## MamaStrong (Feb 6, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> *50 Shades of Grey coming out on Valentine's Day.  That's not a romantic movie.  Just stop.*
> 
> All the drama posted on Facebook.  _Seriously, you're threatening to leave him again?  So fascinating.
> _
> This guy that works at the local gaming store.  I have been physically restrained from him before and just seeing his smarmy, know-it-all face throws me into a hate-rage.  I have never met anyone I dislike more.




Shouldn't even be a movie... 

I post a lot on FB, but I agree. Seeing people post things like that really grinds my gears. I tend not to have people like that on my FB...you have to have a certain maturity level to be a friend on my FB...lol


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 6, 2015)

People who don't season their food. If you can't cook, fair enough, but put salt on your food at least! Lumpy mashed potatoes with nothing on them are the worst. I crammed so much of it in my mouth at a friend's house, just to be polite...

Strangers who interrupt you and correct you when you're having a quiet conversation with a friend/relative. "Erm, excuse me: I don't mean to be rude, but that was Lenin, not Stalin. ." 

Who the hell do you think you are?!


----------



## Ariel (Feb 6, 2015)

Ugh, nothing worse than bad unseasoned food.

I don't cook with a lot of salt and pepper but I use enough garlic and onion and other spice mixes to make up for it.  Even my chocolate chip cookies get spices.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have high blood pressure so I can't have salt. I now pepper everything and it ends up tasting okay


----------



## Boofy (Feb 6, 2015)

Ah, I never use salt. There's so much salt in everything now, it's criminal. I even grind my own spice mixes. Being a chef makes you neurotic when it comes to stuff like that after a while... I'll never eat fillet steak again (Though that isn't anything to do with the salt content, only the knowledge that it has no flavour that you don't give it. Flogging a dead cow isn't the most appealing way of preparing an expensive meal, hah) /wibble


----------



## Ariel (Feb 6, 2015)

My mom never cooked with salt--she let each person add their own.  She used so many other herbs and spices that I never noticed the difference except on potatoes.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 6, 2015)

Whenever I eat unseasoned food, I hear Gordon Ramsay in my head saying, "Bland."

Mmm, I've never had homemade cookies/biscuits -- certainly none with spices. Sounds delish. I bet a little ginger or cinnamon would be nice for that. Not too much; I don't like the Christmassy taste, like a mouthful of potpourri. 

_Love_ garlic and olive oil on taters. The best. When I stayed at a French hotel, they made an extra tray of sautéed potatoes just for me, ha. I'd never had 'em so good. The chef came out of the kitchen and served them personally because I was raving about them to everyone; it was amazing. (I was only eleven, but still.) 

PS: When I eat completely unseasoned food (that needs it), I'm _begging_ for salt, the easiest one to use. I'm not talking about good chefs.

-

Gear grinder: People who blatantly look you up and down, checking out the assets with either appreciation or disdain.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll send you the recipe when I get home, Bruno.  My cookies are awesome.


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Feb 6, 2015)

I can relate haha. That is really annoying. What grinds my gears is when people disregard others ideas. Every idea is worth considering.


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 6, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Gear grinder: People who blatantly look you up and down, checking out the assets with either appreciation or disdain.



Er, um... used to do that when some guy would try to pick me up at the bar. I mean, it gave me the advantage ...


----------



## LeeC (Feb 6, 2015)

Ummm ... not sure about this as it's more embarrassing than irritating, but I'm in an expressive mode tonight. 


Three or four times in my life, back in the '60s, when a girlfriend took me home to visit their parents and shared a bedroom with me, they were more noisy than usual. Seemed to me they were more interested in showing their parents what a big girl they were, than in what we were doing ;-)


----------



## Carly Berg (Feb 6, 2015)

@LeeC- They _wanted_ their parents to listen in? Ewwwwwww!

What grinds my gears is people who go about boasting that they "tell it like it is" etc., when they've confused being an ill-mannered oaf with being some kind of force to be reckoned with.

Also, I hate LeAnn Rimes. She's just icky.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 6, 2015)

Carly Berg said:


> What grinds my gears is people who go about boasting that they "tell it like it is" etc.,



To go along with that, I can't stand when they do that, yet when confronted with particular issues, their tune changes real freaking quick.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 7, 2015)

Carly Berg said:


> Also, I hate LeAnn Rimes. She's just icky.



Had to look that one up (as I do most names mentioned) to see why she might ruffle feathers. Yep, could be my grandchild, and I'm not into much of today's popular music. I prefer the likes of Williams' The Lark Ascending which I don't even need the CD for as I can turn it on in my head. In the summertime I'll sit near the north side of my property and listen to the neighbor (Marilyn J Ziffrin) practicing/composing - real magic there 

So, I guess to stay on track with this thread, I'd have to say those NG kids flying over in the helicopters, making too damn much noise for me to hear Marilyn and birds ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 7, 2015)

Never grind the gears on a ten speed bike. It makes it much more difficult to ride, Huzzah!  :clown:


----------



## Schrody (Feb 7, 2015)

MamaStrong said:


> Shouldn't even be a movie...
> 
> I post a lot on FB, but I agree. Seeing people post things like that really grinds my gears. I tend not to have people like that on my FB...you have to have a certain maturity level to be a friend on my FB...lol



One of the reasons I don't Facebook anymore...



amsawtell said:


> Ugh, nothing worse than bad unseasoned food.
> 
> I don't cook with a lot of salt and pepper but I use enough garlic and onion and other spice mixes to make up for it.  Even my chocolate chip cookies get spices.



I often put too little salt because I fear it will be too salty. It's much easier to salt again than to eat too salty food.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 7, 2015)

Too many times in our lives, we see where ignorance begets ignorance and it's addressed in a CYA fashion. There are of course uncountable examples, but here is just one.

A decade ago when I was in a dealership to purchase my current pickup, a young salesman was extolling their pickup line. At one point he pointed out that there was push button high and low four-wheel drive. Since my old pickup was fifteen years old (and four-wheel drive was engaged at the wheel hubs), I asked what the difference was between high and low four-wheal drive. 

The young man brightened up (if that was possible) explaining that high four-wheal drive was for use on the freeway in bad weather conditions. For example, he noted, when I wanted to pass another vehicle, all I had to do was punch the button and hit the gas. I groaned inwardly but didn't say anymore. 

That night though, I sent a letter-to-the-editor noting how auto salespersons passing on such misleading information put gullible and innocent drivers at risk. The newspaper printed my letter and the next day the dealership had a paid notice printed in the newspaper. The notice went on about how they and their vehicles subscribed foremost to safety consciousness. Near the end it mentioned that they wanted to make such clear as it had come to their attention that some customers may have misunderstood what their knowledgeable salespeople had said. 

I just gave their notice the appropriate gesture and discarded the paper.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 7, 2015)

> That night though, I sent a letter-to-the-editor noting how auto salespersons passing on such misleading information put gullible and innocent drivers at risk. The newspaper printed my letter and the next day the dealership had a paid notice printed in the newspaper. The notice went on about how they and their vehicles subscribed foremost to safety consciousness. Near the end it mentioned that they wanted to make such clear as it had come to their attention that some customers may have misunderstood what their knowledgeable salespeople had said.
> 
> I just gave their notice the appropriate gesture and discarded the paper.




This little notice thing slightly reminds me of when I took a job interview for a clothing store when I was in high school and the lady had me in twice but for whatever reason they decided not to hire me. So instead of calling, or even sending an email, they sent me a little generic postcard/advertisement in the mail thanking me but basically saying "you're not hired" 

I would have been better off with no communication after all that. My goodness. But really, they should have just personally called you on the matter or done something about that salesman. Freaking people >.>


Speaking of cars, one thing that consistently has my gears grinding (that just throws me into an incredible rage, like "I want to punch you right in the mouth" rage) is stupid drivers.

The antic that tops the cake though, is when they don't use their blinker. Oh. My. God. 

Just thinking about it now pisses me off.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 7, 2015)

^ I pity the fool who drives in four-wheel at high speed. I doubt it even gives any advantage over 30 mph. And using it on dry pavement is a good way to tear your front axle up because the front driveshaft turns at a slower rate than the rear, which is why you have to be on a slick surface like snow/ice/mud so the tires can slip a little to relieve pressure on the front differential.

Low range is far lower geared, allowing way more power, but you can't go faster than about 10 mph with it.

That's what I've been taught, anyway. 

Idiots like that salesman certainly grind my gears.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 7, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Speaking of cars, one thing that consistently has my gears grinding (that just throws me into an incredible rage, like "I want to punch you right in the mouth" rage) is stupid drivers.



I think I might have mentioned this sometime in the past. 

Anywhos, maybe some thirty years ago I was tooling down the highway (just over the speed limit) on my daily commute from Farmhamshire to Taxachusetts. Sipping my coffee, I noticed in the rearview mirror that a car was barreling down on me. As the car cut back and forth in the lanes to go by me, I could see a young lady at the wheel doing her mascara in the rearview mirror. 

I remember the incident well because I spilt hot coffee on my lap. I don't drink coffee anymore, let alone when driving.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sure there's probably been some post of poor driving, I just couldn't help bring it up lol. My friend used to do her makeup all the time in the car when I was with her. Then I yelled her. I am %100 guilty of being a passenger-seat driver... but I know better than she does, hah ^___^(j/k...but really.)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 7, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> My friend used to do her makeup all the time in the car when I was with her.



You should have told her someone else would be doing her makeup forever, or in a funeral parlour, if she wasn't careful. More vanity than sense should be a phrase


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 7, 2015)

^ I'm gunna have to make her a little sign to hang on her rearview mirror now.


----------



## belthagor (Feb 7, 2015)

Being single.

/thread


----------



## Schrody (Feb 7, 2015)

I know solitude is hard sometimes, but why not using that time for improving yourself - to be a right person, instead of looking for one?


----------



## A_Jones (Feb 7, 2015)

So this person told me they would do something for me.  It was a volunteer job but because of their schedule it kind of took a long time.  So we would talk to each other every couple days or maybe once a week.   Eventually life kinda crept up on this guy and I was trying to talk to him about the job and he totally snapped at me about it.  Saying how he was a volunteer and I needed to be more greatful that he was doing the job in general. 

I apologized and he told me not to worry about it and we would talk about the job later that week when his job wasn't so crazy. 

This happened before my wedding and I havnt heard from him since that conversation.  -.-

The terrible thing is this happens to me all the time.  Sometimes I feel like the only person in the world who actually stands by my word.  Dammit if I say I am going to do something for someone, I DO IT!

*SOB*


----------



## LeeC (Feb 9, 2015)

Now that you mention it, what about weather people that don't get up from their computers to look out the window. Two blizzards so far this month, and this snow they say will be less than one inch. Well it's been snowing for forty-eight hours straight and so far they're 2400% wrong. 


Looking out my dining room window I see: [click to enlarge]


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 9, 2015)

Oklahoma weathermen can't forecast snow worth a flip.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 9, 2015)

Well if you live in Georgia an inch of snow means everything shuts down for a week and cars get in huge pileups on interstates!
Nobody knows how to handle it! Haha!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 10, 2015)

Parents who don't care about the tough future that awaits the next generations of people, such as increasingly limited and unsustainable resources. "Not my problem; I'll be dead before then."

Are they really not worried for their kids, and their kids' kids? Just the flippancy of it makes me insanely angry, and I hear it often. I definitely won't be around, but I still imagine what it could be like and shudder.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 10, 2015)

What grinds my gears:

So, I just had my furnace repaired yesterday, for the second time. This time, it cost over $400 for a new squirrel-cage fan motor. $400! That's ridiculous. I know how to fix most things around the house and furnaces aren't an exception. But, I'm unfamiliar with oil-fired furnaces, so I just called up the service people to fix it. After all, I knew what was wrong, but I'm a little unfamiliar with the area and don't know this sort of system very well and.. besides, I didn't want to have to do it in the first place. 

But, over $400 for an electric motor? Outrageous!

That's something that "grinds my gears." I've bought several of these sorts of motors, over the years, ranging from $70 to $100 or so. There's nothing special about this one, either. It's just a darn motor. Heck, I could have had the old motor rewound and reconditioned for that price!

All in all, I ended up paying over $500 bucks to "fix" this darn furnace. That's it. As soon as I get the time, I'm ripping the darn thing out and slapping in a gas-fired one. Probably won't be a thing I can fix on that one, either... The Universe hates me. At five-hundred dollars a pop, no less! :/


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 11, 2015)

Something else jumped on my gears today...

I may have mentioned this elsewhere, but there's one social complaint that I have that rises to almost fanatical levels: People who wear too much cologne or perfume when they go to a restaurant! Lucky me, I got to sit down in a nice abandoned little table at a restaurant this evening. I was looking forward to a nice, quiet, relaxing meal and reading my book. I was hungry for some good ol' "man food" so I looked forward to having a steak and all the trimmings. Then, she showed up...

Two ladies doddered into the restaurant and were seated at the table behind me. No sooner had they passed my table, I was assaulted with a mouthful of "Ode de @$^off" perfume, obviously applied with a ladle and a spigot. No, I didn't request another table as that would have probably gotten a defense rise out of the woman who's nose hasn't smelled anything interesting since getting squirted out on her first birthday. ... grrrrr

If I can't smoke in a restaurant, she shouldn't be allowed to stink up the place with her volatile and highly flammable toxic vapors! Oh, there's a comforting thought- Flammable! Mmmm... Yes, yes, lean in closer to the candle! How about a nice desert of Bananas Oscar to finish of that meal?


----------



## LeeC (Feb 15, 2015)

Careful what you complain about ;-)


Earlier in this thread I posted an image of the view out my dining room window to show the amount of snow. Such is hardly unusual here, but as I referred to it in less than glowing terms Mother Nature thought she'd try harder. Last night we got another two feet more or less, so I've just taken another picture of the view out my dining room window. We had cleaned up pretty well since the last picture. That's the wife out with the snow blower as I'm confined to my wheelchair today.


So now I'm saying, look at all the beautiful snow ;-)

[click to enlarge]


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 17, 2015)

Schrody said:


> What grinds your gears?



Lack of lubricant.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

BobtailCon said:


> Lack of lubricant.



Ouch.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 17, 2015)

"Psychics" :/


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

Boofy said:


> "Psychics" :/



They know that.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Rebirth. I'm pretty sure that it was better last time, or was that somebody else?


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

He talked about things today again. Mind you, it's completely impossible not to listen, even when trying to concentrate on something else; like an annoying sound which is louder the more you ignore it. 

Today, gays were the topic. He said it's unnatural because in nature, there isn't any kind of community like that - animals don't live with members of the same sex together. Then he said something abut gay parades, why are they doing that and that they deserve everything that happens to them because of the provocation which gay pride, obviously for people like him, represents. He said that murderers (I shit you not) can too parade and look for their rights. Luckily, colleague who he talked with was more reasonable and tried to explain some things to him. But me, my God, I wanted to hit his head of the table until he shut the f up.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 17, 2015)

I hope he isn't one of those guys that believe he will go to Hades if he doesn't convert enough people to his way of thinking. I actually worked with a guy who believed that if he didn't reach a quota of converts to his religion he was doomed to go to you know where. Is that crazy or what?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

Some people don't know the difference between 'unnatural' and 'unusual', or their personal beliefs Vs. rational truths. They'll only come out of their ignorance of their own volition, and in their own time. Ignore them as best you can -- that's all you can do.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I hope he isn't one of those guys that believe he will go to Hades if he doesn't convert enough people to his way of thinking. I actually worked with a guy who believed that if he didn't reach a quota of converts to his religion he was doomed to go to you know where. Is that crazy or what?



He seemed like a normal guy, but then he said something like this... I don't know. I don't think he's trying to convert anyone, he's just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bruno Spatola said:


> Some people don't know the difference between 'unnatural' and 'unusual', or their personal beliefs Vs. rational truths. They'll only come out of their ignorance of their own volition, and in their own time. Ignore them as best you can -- that's all you can do.



I wish I could ignore it, but how can you ignore a hot needle penetrating your head?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, when taking the high road fails, murder is always an option.


----------



## MamaStrong (Feb 17, 2015)

How much I care about my friends to the point that I step over my own boundaries when it comes to their problems. 

Also,

I hate when I feel like I'm being used. When friendships turn into me working for this because I'm a SAHM and childcare makes it impossible to work a "real" job.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 17, 2015)

I think sugarcoating things has been mentioned, but my current gear grinding stems from another work issue. I really can't stand all the clucking hens that I call my coworkers. It's all gossip. What's even worse is that I hear BS coming out of peoples mouths and hearing my name tossed in the mix. It mostly comes from my boss and her fear of confrontation. 

That's fine if you want to be non-confrontational, but when you run a store and you're the person that everyone needs to report to, you need to lay down the law. I don't need you to be my friend. So don't go telling someone else what you're going to have to talk to me about when it's really none of their business. I also can't stand when people aren't honest with me. That happens a lot at work as well. Same thing with people. Everyone says they're afraid of my reaction/me in general. PAH, I'm harmless...for the most part.

Pfft. You are better off telling me now, because if I find out later, it's all over. I just lose respect. You can't have any type of relationship with anyone in any setting without honesty.

Meh -___-


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Well, when taking the high road fails, murder is always an option.



I can always murder him in my mind and turn it into a bestseller :mrgreen: 



MamaStrong said:


> How much I care about my friends to the point that I step over my own boundaries when it comes to their problems.
> 
> Also,
> 
> I hate when I feel like I'm being used. When friendships turn into me working for this because I'm a SAHM and childcare makes it impossible to work a "real" job.



I've had those kind of "friendships". I really hate emotional vampires who will suck you dry, the same goes for "friends" like this. If you're feeling like you've been used, you probably are and need to walk away.


----------



## MamaStrong (Feb 17, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I've had those kind of "friendships". I really hate emotional vampires who will suck you dry, the same goes for "friends" like this. If you're feeling like you've been used, you probably are and need to walk away.



I'm considering backing off for sure. I'd hate to lose what little money I've been making, but the feeling isn't worth it.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Today, gays were the topic. He said it's unnatural because in nature, there isn't any kind of community like that - animals don't live with members of the same sex together.



Apparently they do. Gay animals are not uncommon, but as they don't make a big issue of it human observers didn't notice until they started investigating. It's very easy to assume from the behaviour of animals that they are opposite sexes, but the facts are different from what might be assumed.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe the statistics regarding homosexuality are very similar between humans and other animals -- around ten percent, last time I researched. I'm sure the number varies, but it's hardly surprising we share traits like that. 

Who knows why, but instincts are instincts, I guess. Who even cares? I don't.


----------



## dale (Feb 17, 2015)

JustRob said:


> Apparently they do. Gay animals are not uncommon, but as they don't make a big issue of it human observers didn't notice until they started investigating. It's very easy to assume from the behaviour of animals that they are opposite sexes, but the facts are different from what might be assumed.



those so called "studies" also include male animals who have no kind of sexual relations, but are just companions as being
 homosexual. which is, of course, total nonsense. i mean....i'm sure there are actually homosexual animals out there. every
 species of animal surely has abnormalities within their social groupings.


----------



## MamaStrong (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a theory about gays and "the sin"....I'm a christian but homosexuality is the one thing I'm struggling to accept. However, I feel like if I were to share my theory, it'd get a lot of backlash...so *zips mouth*

#SBNN

Grind my gears relevance: that I can't speak my mind because I fear what others will think of me.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 17, 2015)

BobtailCon said:


> Lack of lubricant.



I just realized this can be taken two ways.... I meant it mechanically.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 17, 2015)

MamaStrong said:


> I have a theory about gays and "the sin"....I'm a christian but homosexuality is the one thing I'm struggling to accept. However, I feel like if I were to share my theory, it'd get a lot of backlash...so *zips mouth*
> 
> #SBNN
> 
> Grind my gears relevance: that I can't speak my mind because I fear what others will think of me.



There's nothing wrong with having an opinion provided it isn't harmful to anybody else and nobody could ever accuse you of that, Mama. No, you're a sweetheart. I think that it would be just as offensive to criticise you and to give you backlash when the belief that it is sinful is just an aspect of your faith. The only problem with having opinions about minority groups is when they are hurled as insults in an uncivilised discussion. Clearly you mean no harm by it, you can see that from how worried you are to discuss it. ^^

It's such a sensitive sort of subject, I know what you mean. Some people ruin the right to such opinions by taking extreme views and actions, I think :3

I'm always very careful not to voice any strong opinions, either. The idea of conflict terrifies me.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott Yancey from _Flipping Vegas_. He is the pushiest, bossiest, cheapest, and most unpleasant person I've ever had the encounter of watching. He treats his people like garbage, he blames everything on them even though half the time the problems are the result of his own ridiculous schedules and bad planning, and he downtalks the neighborhood the house is in like borgeisie scum. Even worse is I know it's not just stayed because I've met people like him in real life.

i don't know if I've said it, but when people find out you're Mexican and their first reaction is "do you like Chipotle/Taco Bell?" What the heck kind of peanut gallery question is that? No I don't like it just because you think the colored chips are cool.

When people uncomfortably put you on the spot politically and/or religiously in public, when you'd rather stay silent for your own good.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

MamaStrong said:


> I'm considering backing off for sure. I'd hate to lose what little money I've been making, but the feeling isn't worth it.



I'm sorry if that's at stake. Hope everything will work itself.  



JustRob said:


> Apparently they do. Gay animals are not uncommon, but as they don't make a big issue of it human observers didn't notice until they started investigating. It's very easy to assume from the behaviour of animals that they are opposite sexes, but the facts are different from what might be assumed.



I know, but tell that to him.



MamaStrong said:


> I have a theory about gays and "the sin"....I'm a christian but homosexuality is the one thing I'm struggling to accept. However, I feel like if I were to share my theory, it'd get a lot of backlash...so *zips mouth*
> 
> #SBNN
> 
> Grind my gears relevance: that I can't speak my mind because I fear what others will think of me.



My personal philosophy - if you're a good man any you're not doing anything to endanger other people's rights, do what you want. Simple as that. I'm very allergic to injustice majority is committing over minorities. I'm sorry you can't speak your mind freely. 



BobtailCon said:


> I just realized this can be taken two ways.... I meant it mechanically.



...and that's how we took it. What do you think, that we're some kind of perverts? :lol:


----------



## JamesR (Feb 17, 2015)

MamaStrong said:


> I have a theory about gays and "the sin"....I'm a christian but homosexuality is the one thing I'm struggling to accept. However, I feel like if I were to share my theory, it'd get a lot of backlash...so *zips mouth*
> 
> #SBNN
> 
> Grind my gears relevance: that I can't speak my mind because I fear what others will think of me.



My view is that I don't believe homosexuality is sinful because according to traditional Christian thinking, it doesn't exist. There is no concept of "orientation" in Christianity; just actions. Blessed Seraphim Rose was a homosexual who had a homosexual orientation his entire life and yet he is regarded as a literal contemporary saint by the Orthodox Church. He was a monk and will probably always be twice the person I was. Christianity only condemns actions, like sex between homosexuals, although it's fair to mention that the canons which prohibit them are surprisingly less severe in their penance than the canons that prohibit heterosexual marriage infidelity are. That said, I don't care what people do in a free nation, and I'm quite fond of lesbians since we can talk about women together


----------



## Boofy (Feb 17, 2015)

I am rather partial to the odd woman. I don't think that I am bisexual... just a little greedy ^^


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 17, 2015)

I know so far that it hasn't but I guess I would be amiss if I didn't advise that this can't spark into a debate as that is frowned on here at WF, okay?


----------



## Boofy (Feb 17, 2015)

Deal, Musty. I say we all have a sing song and hold hands. Yellow Submarine, anyone? :3


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I know so far that it hasn't but I guess I would be amiss if I didn't advise that this can't spark into a debate as that is frowned on here at WF, okay?



OH, AND WHAT WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT DEBATES, MR. "I-DON'T-WANT-TO-OFFEND-ANYBODY?"

(Shh. I am Prometheus, stealing fire from the gods once more!)


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I know so far that it hasn't but I guess I would be amiss if I didn't advise that this can't spark into a debate as that is frowned on here at WF, okay?



We know, M. We won't


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 17, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Deal, Musty. I say we all have a sing song and hold hands. Yellow Submarine, anyone? :3



If you had a yellow submarine that we could travel in while singing Yellow Submarine, then I'm totally in 




Also things that grind my gears: When there are massive lines at stores and not enough people working the registers. What's the point in having 25 lanes with no one to operate them. PAH


----------



## Boofy (Feb 17, 2015)

There's one in Liverpool Ammy! I'll get a ticket with your name on it <3 It's uh... not that far to swim. I think. I mean... the water between us is always described as a pond, as I've heard it ^^

And a gear grinder: People who eat with their mouths open... /shudder


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey I was in the Magical Mystery Tour Bus once. it was doing a tour of Hard Rock Cafe's and we have one in Baltimore. I imagine it is back in England now


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 17, 2015)

Boofy said:


> There's one in Liverpool Ammy! I'll get a ticket with your name on it <3 It's uh... not that far to swim. I think. I mean... the water between us is always described as a pond, as I've heard it ^^
> 
> And a gear grinder: People who eat with their mouths open... /shudder




I could use a good swim. Done and done!

Also, I completely agree but I must confess I find myself doing that once in awhile. It's usually if I'm distracted while eating, like watching an intense tv show haha.

The worst though is when they make noises. Like crazy cow slurpy, chewy noises. gah >.<


----------



## dale (Feb 17, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey I was in the Magical Mystery Tour Bus once. it was doing a tour of Hard Rock Cafe's and we have one in Baltimore. I imagine it is back in England now



they have crappy burgers at the one here in indy. but they did have curt cobain's guitar on the wall last time i was there.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

Fake people grind me. The ones who are all sweet and bubbly and positive to everyone, just to keep up an appearance. Sometimes you see cracks in the paint, though -- when they don't know you're watching them, their face like thunder, 'til they notice you and beam like an Osmond. 

*Whisper* You don't fool me, fakers. I know when you pretend to laugh at people's jokes; I know when you thought something was secretly shit; I know you hate my guts.

Oh, and olives. Can't stand 'em.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 17, 2015)

Olives look like eyes ._____. I hated touchin' em at work. An Italian that hates the little blighters though? That's brilliant /smirk


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 17, 2015)

Tulsa area road crews. They should all be sent north to learn how to plow and sand.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 17, 2015)

It also grinds my gears when the only coffee shop available is Starbucks. I don't feel comfortable wasting away $5 on a small cup of burnt coffee when I can get a decent quality medium cup for half the price at Pete's or at a Rubi machine. It also grinds my gears when people ignore, tease, and/or laugh at homeless people. I'd hope that if I ever found myself that down on my luck, people would be more compassionate and understanding toward me. If you're not going to give them money or help, you should at least have the respect to treat them like human beings and not science experiments to poke with a stick and laugh at.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

Lack of empathy in general is a disgusting thing to exhibit. Making other people feel bad is their only joy in life, they're so fucking dead inside. I've seen people throw coffee on the homeless and all sorts. Lower than scum, they are. There's no place for them -- not even in hell. Hopefully it doesn't end at the ninth circle.


----------



## dale (Feb 17, 2015)

JamesR said:


> It also grinds my gears when the only coffee shop available is Starbucks. I don't feel comfortable wasting away $5 on a small cup of burnt coffee when I can get a decent quality medium cup for half the price at Pete's or at a Rubi machine. It also grinds my gears when people ignore, tease, and/or laugh at homeless people. I'd hope that if I ever found myself that down on my luck, people would be more compassionate and understanding toward me. If you're not going to give them money or help, you should at least have the respect to treat them like human beings and not science experiments to poke with a stick and laugh at.



in relation to this? fake homeless people really grind my gears. those people that have the "will work for food" signs, but then when me and my 
coworker pull up and ask them if they want a job for $10 an hour plus free lunch and beverages they quickly jolt away from you like the truck had
the plague or something. most of those people are so called "homeless" because that's their "job". i know there are some real people out there 
down on their luck. but the majority? they're just playing people for hand-outs, then they walk to their cheap motels and spend the money on dope.
they're not really "homeless" at all.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 17, 2015)

We all have different experiences and perspectives, part of it evolution's relentless march in creating differences through DNA mutations to possibly adapt to inevitable changes in habitat. And to further the harmony of balance in habitats, even among individuals of the same species, Mother Nature plants the seed of competing divisions through perceived distinctions. 

Tolerance is accelerated by having been in differing shoes, something here you stepped on without forethought, though unintentionally I'm sure. My experience when I was briefly in the "will work for food" situation in my younger days, was that those that stopped in their fancy cars were too cheap to even pay an illegal immigrant a quarter and hour. I was reminded of it latter in college studying ecology when we got into parasitic activity. 

Reminding me how not only our species, but all life forms, are essentially much more the same than different is a quote I noticed some time back. 

"It is one of the more striking generalizations of biochemistry - which surprisingly is hardly ever mentioned in the biochemical textbooks - that the twenty amino acids and the four bases, are, with minor reservations, the same throughout Nature."  ~  Francis Crick


----------



## LeeC (Feb 24, 2015)

A cliché I'm really tired of: The doctor saying, this may hurt a little.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 24, 2015)

LeeC said:


> A cliché I'm really tired of: The doctor saying, this may hurt a little.



Seconded. It's never a little, lying gits. 'You may feel a slight pinch.' is another classic.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 24, 2015)

People who are perpetually unselfish. You know the sort, always the ones to make the sacrifices, be martyrs, never let anyone else get a look in. I think they're just being selfish. Um, that doesn't sound right. I may have to come back and edit this.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 24, 2015)

LeeC said:


> A cliché I'm really tired of: The doctor saying, this may hurt a little.





Boofy said:


> Seconded. It's never a little, lying gits. 'You may feel a slight pinch.' is another classic.



On the other hand, when they say "This is going to hurt" they're not lying.


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 24, 2015)

I actually got to use the line in real life, "This is going to hurt you a lot more than it is going to hurt me!"  About 8 years ago one of my employees was hurt in a mosh pit at a rock concert, he showed up for work with a broken arm.  I have a small company and no health insurance. My solution was simple, I would set the bone myself and make him a cast.  I sent him to the pharmacy to get the needed supplies, and on kitchen table I set his broken bone and made him a cast.  I did get to utter the phrase as I set the bone, nothing could hid the smile on my face while I did it.  He got a cool cast, lots of comments from his family and friends about how crazy he was for letting me set his arm.   8 years later his arm is still fine, he lost only a few hours from work and I fixed his arm for under $20 bucks, more importantly I got to use the line for real :}


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2015)

The fact that I thought (was sure) that a song was by Lou Reed and it wasn't. Then the fact that I thought Dream Syndicate was the same band as Joy Division. They're not even close, and like, the singer is still kicking, from the United States... what the deuce, Kevin?


----------



## Schrody (Feb 25, 2015)

When xerox machine goes to sleep mode every 5 seconds when using it


----------



## dither (Feb 25, 2015)

I really do try not to let that happen.
Like it's all in the mind eh?

Relax god damn it.
Easy easy.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 25, 2015)

Inconsiderate people who are out when i decide to call them


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 25, 2015)

When a girl asks someone if they're gay in the middle of a conversation about something totally unrelated. Just because I wore a dress to the ABBA convention doesn't make me gay. I mean, doesn't make this hypothetical person (who isn't me) gay.


----------



## escorial (Mar 8, 2015)

what's he on about..way over my head

[video=youtube_share;kYAdwS5MFjQ]http://youtu.be/kYAdwS5MFjQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 8, 2015)

escorial said:


> what's he on about..way over my head
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kYAdwS5MFjQ]http://youtu.be/kYAdwS5MFjQ[/video]




Better take cover, Esc. Schrody loves this guy :lol:


----------



## escorial (Mar 8, 2015)

View attachment 7857


----------



## Schrody (Mar 8, 2015)

escorial said:


> what's he on about..way over my head



You have much to learn, young grasshopper ^^


----------



## chase1423 (Sep 16, 2015)

When people boast about being good at something that they are not good at all and then try to correct you or bring you down. It makes my view on people go to zero within seconds. Seriously, just be humble folks.


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 16, 2015)

chase1423 said:


> When people boast about being good at something that they are not good at all and then try to correct you or bring you down. It makes my view on people go to zero within seconds. Seriously, just be humble folks.



It's hard to be humble when you're as _perfect_ and _good at everything_ as I am.


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 16, 2015)

It's hard, hard to be humble when you're perfect in every way,
I can't wait to look in the mirror I get better looking each day..."

Mac Davis


----------



## LeeC (Sep 16, 2015)

chase1423 said:


> When people boast about being good at something that they are not good at all and then try to correct you or bring you down. It makes my view on people go to zero within seconds. Seriously, just be humble folks.


If you make it through fifty years of marriage, your perspective may have changed ;-)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 16, 2015)

People with zero social understanding: they don't see your boundaries. They look confused when you get upset. They feel offended when they offend you. They're crazy, basically, and you come across them far more often than is believable. I truly hope brain transplants are a thing one day.

Staring is annoying, too. Can you NOT see that I can see you? What do you think I'm thinking? Yay, I'm being ogled! Eat asphalt, no-brain. Unless you think I'm cute, in which case: hee hee!


----------



## Boofy (Sep 17, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I truly hope brain transplants are a thing one day.



*I'll do you one better. *


----------

